# Dr. Slick Spring Scissor Review



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jul 2012)

Hey Guys,

just purchased a pair of these via eBay.







Which are intended for use in fly tying, so should be very sharp and up for the task.
I know a few of our forum sponsors sell these type scissors, but went with these instead due to appearance and possibly better function (due to intended purpose of being extremely sharp for cutting nylon threads etc.)

Will let you know what I reckon in a few days, I think they look fantastic. 

They can be found here. I am not the seller & in am no way pushing these before Forum sponsors. 
I will just give my opinion on scissor function.

cheers,


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jul 2012)

I have a pair of these, cheap and do a great job. They do blunt easily though.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jul 2012)

really iain? surprised at them blunting so quick with a slightly serrated edge


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Jul 2012)

yes mate, maybe user error but any tiny bit of grit seems to damage the cutting edge, still work great just dont use them on  plants anymore.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (20 Jul 2012)

Ah might be something to watch, you could re-sharpen them though? Use a wetstone or something.


----------



## Antipofish (23 Jul 2012)

Iain... do you think if a "less clumsy" user were to avoid the aquarium grit (   ) that they would remain sharp?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jul 2012)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jul 2012)

As promise guys,

I received these today in the post and what a good looking set of mini scissors they are 





Had a quick go and they cut  _Eleocharis sp. 'mini'_ absolutely fine, also cut the stem of a _cryptocoryne 'Green'_ well too.

Great little intricate tool for them polishing jobs to get that extra clinical detail.

I imagine will come in very handy for cutting fishing line (intended purpose of the scissors as they are made for fly tyin g  ) when attaching moss to pads etc. 

Theres a bit of a mark on one o the grips, but hey these scissors aren't made to be placed in a tarty glass cabinet and awed at. Unlike its more expensive counterpart.


I am going to have a lot of fun with these sculpting grasses and stems to perfection. 

A very good score is acheived when considering these cost me a measly £16.45 to my door.


9/10!

Heres a few more pictures.


----------



## Antipofish (23 Jul 2012)

You Slapper.  You only bought them so you could show off your UKAPS tool holder     8) 

I really like the look of them but Im after a set of wave scissors at the moment.... Anyone selling theirs to buy some of these puppies Nath is showcasing  ?  Hehehe.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Jul 2012)

Haha! they are good Chris. Would recommend getting a pair.


----------

